# red



## dhop254 (Feb 9, 2009)

if i have the mother and father of my dog how can i trace the line back to see if he was pure redboy like the guy told me any info would help


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

You have to have thier ped you can't tell by just looking at them.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

You will need the Sire and Dam's Register numbers, and then you can get a pedigree on your dog. If they aren't registered, then more than likely, you were told a lie.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

second what coolhandjean said!


----------

